# eMma



## maxiogee

Congratulations on capitalising your first M, my dear friend. May you have many more informative and entertaining posts.

EMMA
*E*nglish's *M*y *M*ain *A*musement


----------



## emma42

Oh, Maxi, thank you! I thought you would be the first. Cheers, Humph.

Actually, you might also be the last.


----------



## la reine victoria

No fear of that our Emma. This is a temporary congrats though as I have to nip out to the shop. Back soon! 


Edit:  I have to get the beer in!


LRV


----------



## timpeac

Damn, I just heard the shutters of the shop next door come down so I can't buy any champagne to celebrate with! I'll have to make do with the 3 bottles of cava in the fridge instead!

Many congratulations Emma, and here's to millennia more


----------



## Kelly B

What, Maxiogee the last? Bof. You may be sure that he's not alone in enjoying your posts, nor in wanting to wish you the best on your postiversary. Congratulations.


----------



## cuchuflete

eMMa
Congratulations!
eMMa
​
A pleasure to agree with 
A plesure to disagree with 
And mostly a pleasure to learn from!


Thanks so much for your posts,
cuchu


----------



## emma42

Thank you so much Tim, Kelly, and Cuchu. I am deeply touched.  Particularly in the head.


----------



## la reine victoria

​
_Honour to the Lincoln green!
Honour to the archer keen!
Honour to bold Robin Hood,
Sleeping in the underwood!_​​​ 

_and_​ 
_All honour to you_

_my Goose Girl _








Thanks for your great posts.​ 

And for the lovely portrait you sent me.​ 




LRV​ 




















​


----------



## emma42

Oh, Votre Majesté, je suis so honoured!  A thousands thank yous.  That girl looks JUST like me, only MUCH MUCH FATTER.


----------



## ElaineG

Congratulations and many more! You add spirit and spice to any debate.


----------



## emma42

Thanks Maitre Elaine!  I really appreciate that.


----------



## geve

Félicitations Emma ! 
I seem to see you everywhere lately. Is this a contamination?
The épicerie round my corner is probably closed too, so I made you a special drink with all that was left at my place. Santé!


----------



## emma42

Merci mille fois, Mme Geve!  I know, I am getting everywhere like a busy bee.  Thank you for the picture of my personality and also for the delicious green drink.  Une bise.x


----------



## elroy

_It is truly a pleasure to interact with you in the English forum. _
_We usually agree, which is nice - but even if we have disagreed (I can't remember at the moment whether we have ), _
_your good-natured personality more than compensates for it. _​ 
_Many congratulations._ ​


----------



## emma42

Thank you so very much, Elroy.  I really appreciate your kind words.  I hope you know that I take all your pronouncements on grammar as gospel!


----------



## moodywop

I'm late as usual. Congratulations, Emma! I'll borrow the word "good-natured" from Elroy to describe your posts.

As a performer, I think you'll appreciate this card.

Carlo

PS By the way, I think you're at the top of LRV's list of prospective ladies-in-waiting


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Happy postiversary, Emma!  It's always a pleasure to read your posts.

In honour of this momentous occasion, my friend Anna and I would like to perform the Ring Cycle in its entirety - just for you.

(We do have to burn the set down at the end of the performance .... have you a spare garden shed which we might use?)

Congratulations,
Chaska


----------



## emma42

Thank you Carlo - that was lovely.  Was it you dressed in the teddybear outfit?

Chaska - How kind of you to perform the whole Ring Cycle for me.  You must be exhausted. Perhaps a little Bach next time.  I am terribly baroque, y'know.


----------



## panjandrum

eMma,

How delightful.

It's a real pleasure to join you in a little baroque and barrel.

There should be enough for the many, many friends you have here - but just in case, I have another in reserve.

Congratulations, respect, admiration, pleasure ...  it's always good to see you around.

Thanks, and many, many more please.

Panj


----------



## emma42

Bloody 'ell, Panj!  That's the biggest one I've seen all day.

Thank you so much for your words.  I am a great admirer of your good self.


----------



## heidita

But emma, why should you think that Maxi would be the first and last? I enjoy my encounters with you. 

Congratulations! Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## emma42

Danke, Heidita.  Here endeth my German!  

Thank you for those words.


----------



## anangelaway

* Félicitations Emma!* ​


----------



## emma42

Merci, Angel.  Une bise.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

J'ai bien failli rater le posti de la petite Emma*17* qui se transforme la nuit venue en ceci ou en cela : j'ai un doute de traduction tout à coup ! 
Joyeux posti Emma !


----------



## Agnès E.

Joyeux postiversaire, Emma ! Vous avez AUSSI des fans dans le forum franco-anglais !


----------



## emma42

Coucou! Karine et Agnès - DES GROSSES BISES.  

MERCI mes petites framboises (nouvel idiotisme français que je viens d'inventer).


----------

